# palomitas de maiz



## sofiastone

Buenos dias,

que significa......."palomitas de maiz"?

Gracias


----------



## Nena31

Hola,

palomitas de maíz es "popcorn"


----------



## Xerinola

Hi!
Popcorn

Saludos
X:


----------



## Fränka-old

Hello Sofiastone!

Significa "pop corn" que aproveche!


----------



## Manuel Herman

pop corn


----------



## FromArgentina

en argentina le decimos "pochoclo" (es como dato, en las traducciones siempre usa "palomitas de maiz")


----------



## sofiastone

muchas gracias!


----------



## Blue Moon Colorado

Which is the mostly widely used translation for popcorn?

From friends in South America, I learned to say "cotufa" for popcorn.

But, friends from Mexico say "palomitas".

Which translation will be more widely understood?

Gracias, Blue Moon


----------



## narhei

I had never heard "cotufa" for popcorn, I think that palomitas is more common, at least in Spain and some parts of America.


----------



## chics

That depens on the country, in Spain we say *palomitas *and don't understand *cotufa*. I don't know if it's understood abroad.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

"Cotufa" is used in Venezuela, and I don't know if it is used in any other country.
  In my country, you can say pop, pororó, pipoca (a Portuguese word, I think) or *palomitas de maíz*.
  In Argentina, I think they say: pochoclo.


----------



## BARBI1987

In Canary Islands  (Spain) the people use '' cotufas or roscas''. But ''palomitas'' is used in many places.


----------



## merici

Si... en argentina pochoclo...o pororó


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hi!

Here in the Canary Islands (Spain) we also use "cotufas"!

Saludos


----------



## narhei

I think that Blue Moon Colorado wants to know if the word "palomitas" is understood in the different countries, even if it's not the most common word used for pop corn.


----------



## Blue Moon Colorado

Yes, I provide interpretation services for clients from various countries throughout Latin America (very few from Spain).  My clients from Mexico only use "palomitas" and don't understand "cotufas".  Just trying to figure out if "palomitas" will be understood by clients from other countries.

Gracias


----------



## Aprendiz2007

Hi All:

Here in Colombia we use "palomitas de maíz", or just "palomitas". I've never heard "cotufa".

Cheers!


----------



## Dianette

Hola !! 

En Ecuador se dice CANGUIL !! pero se entiende palomitas ... 

Me parece que en Perú se dice Canchita ! (no estoy segura ...)


----------



## Kangy

En Argentina decimos "pochoclo"


----------



## Jeromed

In my experience, _palomitas_ is the most international term for popcorn. It might not be the usual term in a specific country but it will be understood everywhere.


----------



## sdhanel

'conquil' is used in certain markets in Cuenca, Ecuador. 'Maiz palomitas' is recognized as another way to refer to it but conquil is preferred.


----------



## Azrael_1

Aprendiz2007 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Here in Colombia we use "palomitas de maíz", or just "palomitas". I've never heard "cotufa".
> 
> Cheers!


But also "crispetas".


----------



## sdhanel

Several years ago in Cali a gringo friend of mine asked his Colombian friend to fix him some Rice Krispies for breakfast. When he went down to eat there was a bowl of popcorn on the table.
She'd fixed him some 'maiz crispis' and wondered about gringo tastes.


----------



## Tanthalas

In Spain, "palomitas (de maíz)" is the more common word.
"Pipocas" is the Portuguese word for pop-corn.


----------



## Collierscre

Hi! 

In Venezuela we say "Cotufas" for popcorn.

Regards 
Clara


----------



## Tursiops_truncatus

My suggestion is palomitas de maíz. So if the reader is unfamilar with the term palomitas, the meaning can be inferred from the context.

I hope this helped.


----------



## Dianette

Really funny !! 

JUAS JUAS ! JE JE ! JA JA ! (in spanish) 

HA HA HA ! (in english)

So ... to summarize:

EVERYWHERE:           "PALOMITAS DE MAÍZ"
COLOMBIA:               "CRISPETAS, PALOMITAS"
ECUADOR:                "CANGUIL" 
ARGENTINA:             "POCHOCLO, PORORÓ"
VENEZUELA:             "COTUFA"
ISLAS CANARIAS:      "COTUFA" 
ESPAÑA:                  "PALOMITAS"
BRASIL:                   "PIPOCA"
USA:                       "POP CORN"


----------



## Azrael_1

Good job Dianette!


----------



## Tanthalas

Dianette said:


> Really funny !!
> 
> JUAS JUAS ! JE JE ! JA JA ! (in spanish)
> 
> HA HA HA ! (in english)
> 
> So ... to summarize:
> 
> EVERYWHERE: "PALOMITAS DE MAÍZ"
> COLOMBIA: "CRISPETAS, PALOMITAS"
> ECUADOR: "CANGUIL"
> ARGENTINA: "POCHOCLO, PORORÓ"
> VENEZUELA: "COTUFA"
> ISLAS CANARIAS: "COTUFA"
> ESPAÑA: "PALOMITAS"
> BRASIL*& PORTUGAL*: "PIPOCA*S*"
> USA: "POP CORN"


 
Just a tiny correction


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Dianette said:


> Really funny !!
> 
> JUAS JUAS ! JE JE ! JA JA ! (in spanish)
> 
> HA HA HA ! (in english)
> 
> So ... to summarize:
> 
> EVERYWHERE:           "PALOMITAS DE MAÍZ"
> COLOMBIA:               "CRISPETAS, PALOMITAS"
> ECUADOR:                "CANGUIL"
> ARGENTINA:             "POCHOCLO, PORORÓ"
> VENEZUELA:             "COTUFA"
> ISLAS CANARIAS:      "COTUFA"
> ESPAÑA:                  "PALOMITAS"
> BRASIL & PORTUGAL:                   "PIPOCAS"
> USA:                       "POP CORN"
> URUGUAY: “POP”



Just a tiny addition


----------



## Alexandra721

what about maiz pira? I heard that in Colombia. Is it common any where else?


----------



## Fredinandus Visigodo

Dianette said:


> Hola !!
> 
> En Ecuador se dice CANGUIL !! pero se entiende palomitas ...
> 
> Me parece que en Perú se dice Canchita ! (no estoy segura ...)


 
en efecto le decimos canchita a las palomitas de maíz/popcorn, pero también llamamos "canchita" por abreviar decir: canchita/cancha salada o cancha serrana (maíz seco que luego tuestan, luego se agrega algo de sal o sin ella), cambia totalmente --> http://www.derinat.com/page32.pdf
usualmente la ofrecen antes de comer un ceviche , los que probaron uno aquí, lo saben
salu2


----------



## Dianette

Fantasmagórico said:


> Just a tiny addition


 
Sorry ... I didn't knew it ...

Pero ahora ya lo SÉ


----------



## Carlos Labbé

One more addition at the end of this list, for the sake of Spanish language diversity:

España, México, Latin America: "Palomitas de maíz"
Colombia: "Crispetas", "Maíz pira
Ecuador: "Canguil", "Conquil"
Argentina: "Pochoclo", "Pororó"
Venezuela, Canarias: "Cotufa"
Chile: "Cabritas"

Brasil: "Pipoca"
USA: "Pop corn"


----------

